

You must “be totally gay for code” to work at this startup - MattRogish
http://www.arcticstartup.com/jobs/2349

======
Jeremy1026
I find it a bit disturbing that one of the things "we can offer" is, "Making
it rain on them hoes". I guess they don't want women applying there.

